
Banjo CEO steps down as fallout from revelations of past ties to KKK continues - mark-ruwt
https://www.deseret.com/utah/2020/5/8/21252657/banjo-ceo-steps-down-fallout-revelations-past-ties-kkk-white-supremacist-group-damien-patton
======
smokeyPhil
I can’t stand this era of no forgiveness. How can such a religious country
founded on Judeo Christians principles miss the mark so badly. So he was a
misguided child who wet through his own hell... it’s what he has done since
that that really defines him. If you can’t understand that then you are
further from your God than you think. Repentance and remorse and making amends
is what frees you from your sins. Those who hurdle them back at you 20-30-40
years later just don’t get it. But just know I forgive you and I pray that we
will all march in the same direction of peace and forgiveness.

------
rpiguy
Normally I try to give people the benefit of the doubt, as young people do
incredibly stupid things. I was prepared to try and find a grain of sympathy
for this guy and then read that he participated in a drive by shooting of a
synagogue.

I am glad he was removed. Even if he has since reformed himself and is a
better person now, people need to know if you do something that terrible the
consequences will reverberate for the rest of your life.

